# Unknown script



## Cameron Boxall

Hey, I am trying to find out what language the script on the ring is and i was wondering if i could get help identifying the language if it is not Hebrew.
Thank you


----------



## Atlantia

Hi Cameron

It doesn't look like Hebrew to me.
It also looks like it's cast as an intaglio. A seal ring?
can you get a relly close picture?
It also might be an idea to press it into something to get an impression and photograph that to check to see if it's cut in reverse?
I can see hallmarks inside, they might be a good clue!


----------



## Drink

Yeah it's hard to see clearly. Can you get a high quality closeup?


----------



## Gil Rimon

Not clear enough, but I would check Ge'ez scripts (Ethiopian)


----------



## Graciela J

Atlantia said:


> It also might be an idea to press it into something to get an impression and photograph that to check to see if it's cut in reverse?



I tried to flip the image. It seems to say:"(a word)? merry? lade? (a word)?".


----------



## L'irlandais

I agree.  Given that it is likely a seal ring, as suggested above.  The OP needs to provide, further information.  ie. An image of the text stamped into some wax, and preferably gilded over, to make the resulting characters readable.  If you want folks to help, then that’s a minimum, I feel.

The hallmarks may well be just as revealing, or not.  For example an Edinburgh mark, would suggest the text may be English, whereas a Byzantin mark would suggest otherwise.  Israel will have its own recognizable hallmarks.  But to be honest the characters don’t seem very hébraïque Personalized Hebrew Rings - FREE RESIZE | IsraelBlessing


----------

